# Do you ever feel sorry for your opponent?



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Good afternoon ladies, gentlemen and those who are a mix of both.

As you can tell from the title - is there ever that moment during or after a game you feel sorry for your opponent? 

My example would be last, new guy come to our club to play and see what it was like - they arranged the game to be with me as im the least competitive of our group.

I took emmpire (army list posted yesterday) and he takes wood elves - Brilliant! 2 older books facing each other! However from the get go i was extremly lucky (11 power dice first turn, 12 the following). My shooting was dropping elves left right and centre - Knight smashing apart dryads like they were nothing and my opponent who was heavily relying on shooting the crap out me - COULDNT HIT! 4 shots ignoring armour at my knights = 1 hit, no wounds. Turn 2 - 3 hits... NO WOUNDS! 

It was just going horribly wrong for him, now good for him - he took it on the chin and still had a laugh but at the end of the game he managed to destroy a unit of 10 handgunners and nothing else! His entire army - GONE! 

I felt very bad about the way i just steam rollered him, do you guys ever feel like that?


----------



## arlins (Sep 8, 2010)

No, TBH if its a new player i to go easy and offer advice ( to counter my own list) if he seems to have stalled /indecisive .
Bad dice rolls , i just commiserate and try to have a laugh with him .
Im not in it to be over competetive , id rather us both have a good game and talk about it afterwards ( what went wrong , what we should have done etc)


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

More or less half the time, my beastmen either have great matchups or awful ones. So I either roll you with 15 minotaurs and the uberbull of rofl-you-dead or get shredded by magic/shooting. I do sort of feel bad when people get the genius idea to try and fight my Doombull. I spent 400+ points making it amazing, your little Empire general is going to get done.


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

Hugely so! In my small group of mates gaming group of four people. We have an O&G player who never wins, and yet he rolls out every week to watch or play. I always want him to win and then get really sad for him when my power building, list tailoring HE mate annhilates him with Dwellers.

Bad times


----------



## Gharof von Carstein (May 19, 2008)

let me keep this short and simple.

pffffftt....no...


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

No, I use Ogres, which means never having to feel sorry. ^_^


----------



## Xela (Dec 22, 2010)

Only if I steamroller them REALLY badly, if they're bad sports about it, I don't feel bad at all


----------



## Anarkitty (Jul 29, 2008)

Given my abysmal win/loss ratio I rarely have the opportunity. :laugh:

I do sometimes feel bad for my opponent because they feel bad for stomping me so hard and don't realize I'm still having fun anyways.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

The first time I used my Pally-HO list I felt a little bit like shit (6 psycannons, 15 paladins and Draigo in 1500pts). But my opponent fielded a list of Blood Angels with the same model count, plus a Stormraven. Needless to say, he got stomped; lost his SR in the first round of shooting, lost one of his three units of 5 winged Blood Angels (dunno what they're called) in the second turn, then lost another whole unit when he charged my paladin squad with Draigo.

I felt sorry for using list that might, in some circles, be considered slightly cheesy, but in the end he and I both had a laugh, talked about what both of us could've done better and got some Jamba Juice.

Need to make friends out of your enemies? Draigo can make it happen.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I tend to build nasty lists (but not powergaming)... and always feel sorry for everyone as I tend to win a lot.
Then again to counter this I do try to collect the weakest armies around- when people start thinking of my necrons as beardy I know I'm being too evil (seriously had this today), not had it with my WFB yet since WE and OK are pretty underwhelming, but I was getting it with my HE before they got retired to a deep dark cupboard.

If the opponent has a run of awful luck I normally make a few 'mistakes' just so as to not hammer it home too badly: if luck has conspired to give me an easy win then there isnt much point me smashing the enemy apart as hard as I can, might as well give him something of a chance to get a little honour back from the last few turns... unless I'm playing an arse, in which case I'll beat him quickly and be done with it, screw their feelings


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Sometimes, in friendly games, the person across from me has horrible luck, or a list that I hadn't realized was much much worse than mine. If they make mistakes, then they should lose, but little things like these just make the victory bittersweet. I much prefer the victory hard-earned, or against a competent opponent. Anything else is just an exercise in doing things I already know.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

All the time (addressing the title of the thread).


----------



## Sephera Corbulo (Apr 6, 2011)

not really, because my opponents usually feel bad for me because of my horrible luck


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

LukeValantine said:


> All the time (addressing the title of the thread).


I would feel bad for them too, stuck across the table looking at you for two hours. :victory::laugh:


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> I would feel bad for them too, stuck across the table looking at you for two hours. :victory::laugh:


Are you kidding? Have you seen my pic in the show yourself thread? My opponents should pay me for bringing some kick ass into their daily diet of ugly. (Possibly the most conceited thing ever said on this forum:biggrin.


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

If their list is bad (MSU's of 5-10, things that don't work in 8th), their army is as neglected as mine, or even if just luck doesn't go their way.
Yes.
If they're a good person, even more so.

Sometimes, it's good to see an amazing strategy pan out, or a clever idea come to fruition. However, if the opponent is a good person, it always pains me to see that sinking feeling hit them and the realization "I'm F-ed" show in their eyes.

We've all been there, it's not a fun feeling.

However, if they're playing something over the top or just a bit too band-wagon for my tastes, I'll gladly keep the pain train going full steam. I won't rub it in, but shake hands and say good game and theorize later.

Unless it's Tecilis. Then I couldn't care if some 14 year old steals half their models. 
hell with that Character.


----------



## Brother Arnold (Aug 29, 2010)

No, never. Victories are so rare for me, I don't have time to not relish the sweet, sweet taste of victory. It's not like my opponents normally seem to feel that sorry for me anyway.


----------



## The Meddler (Sep 25, 2010)

Only once, when this little kid got some space marines and tried to beat me in a shooting war. I was using Tau.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

If they're playing competently, but are having shit luck, then yes. I was playing in a tournament recently; my last game was against Ogres in a Death or Glory mission. His Big unit (inlcuding BSB *and* Tyrant charged my Temple guard (who had 4+ regen up, but still), lost by a couple of points. He failed his rerolling Ld test, and was subsequently run down. Since all but one of his fortitude points was in said unit, I won the game in his turn 2 (and he went first...). We finished at least an hour before everyone else. When a game goes like that, you can't help but feel a little bit bad (and miffed at GW for producing inferior armybooks/codices).


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Only if they happen to be from Barnsley


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

never :grin: But I am sure that they also dont feel sorry for me :grin:


----------



## Bvajen (Apr 21, 2011)

It depends who I'm playing. If it's the normal people at my club, then usually no. Most of them I know pretty well, we don't play super competitively, except when practicing for tournaments, but if the opportunity arises to completely decimate an army then I'll go for it if I know the person well enough and know they won't be upset. Most of them would do the same back to me so there's no hurt feelings.

When it's people I don't know, especially if they're younger or less experienced players, then I often do feel rather bad. I completely destroyed a beastman army in a recent tournament--in turn one I killed his entire minotaur unit and doombull/gorebull (not sure which it was) after he moved them in range of my dragon and dragon prince unit which simultaneously charged him, he failed combat res horrifically, and got run down all in the first turn. I particularly winced when he charged his general's chariot into my mindrazored swordmasters which were 19 models strong later in the game... battles like that are hard for me to enjoy period, much less if I can actually tell that the other player is discouraged about it. Now if he gets mad at me that's a different story, but if he just seems sad then I obviously feel sympathetic towards him.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

not really concidering my Slann died for 4 weeks in a row , one time the very first turn before I even had a chance.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

*Never!* the blood god will not tolerate 'mercy' or 'friendship' or 'being nice'


----------



## Arcticor (Mar 19, 2011)

Sometimes. Like one time i was playing by BA vs tyranids (1750) and i won in 30 mins. Taking out his hive tyrant, like 20 gaunts and nearly killing his carnifex and trygon in 1st turn took a heavy toll on his army. other times i get crushed.


----------



## Dragearen (Sep 8, 2009)

I did feel kind of sorry for this one guy I was playing against in a tourney. I offered for him to concede, but he wanted to keep on going. It was on objective based game, with two objectives on my side and one on his, and it was DE vs SM(1500) with extra points for taking out HQs.

By turn 3 or something he had one Tac with a rocket launcher, one Scout squad, and one Tac Squad with a Librarian(I think) sitting on an objective. By turn 4, I had both objectives on my side captured, and his was being toasted by two Warrior squads at point blank range in their Raiders as well as my Razorwing from the back lines. Game went on for two more turns, resulting in me almost losing a Warrior squad, and then annihilating his Tacs and ALMOST killing his HQ.

As far as Fantasy goes, I did feel sorry once for my Skaven opponent(this was back in 7th ed, before Skaven got their dex). He had brought a Slave-oriented list, forget the points value, but he had hundreds of models out there, almost all Slaves and Clan Rats with a few Jezzails. So I brought my Temple Guard, a couple blocks of Saurus, an EOTG and some Skinks. The Temple Guard crashed into his main lines turn two, routed the first unit it came into contact with. The EOTG promptly landed a Comet in the back lines, as well as shielding from the Jezzails, making them do promptly nothing. The Saurus got into battle, routed both units they came into contact with... And so it went for the rest of the game. EoTG plopping down spells, the Comet went off on turn 4 or so, hitting only his units and routing some, the Sauruses and Temple Guard routing and running down the rest...

About the only damage he actually did was kill one squad of Skinks because I made a stupid mistake, and killed my Stegadon through sheer amounts of shots from the Jezzails(two squads of 3) on about turn 4. As it is, my Priest survived, and nearly his entire army was fleeing or dead by the time the game was over.


----------

